# Steak talk :)



## thisisputt (Jun 26, 2016)

I'm just wondering what your favourite/go to cuts for grilling, pan searing are?
My personal favourites are ribeye, striploin and skirt cut.
Also what method do you use to cook them are (traditional pansear, stove to oven, straightforward grilling)? 
I like to sous vide it to about med-rare ad finish it by pan searing it with garlic, some thyme and basting the steak with butter. Or I might just do the traditional searing. 

I'm just wondering...just curious what you guys do


----------



## DamageInc (Jun 26, 2016)

I always go for onglet, but if not available I'll take ribeye. In Denmark skirt steak isn't really a thing.

I sous vide until done at 57c and then finish on the pan with garlic, thyme, and butter as usual. Plenty of salt and pepper. I like to keep it simple.


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 26, 2016)

Most often ribeye or NY Strip. Usually pan sear and finish in oven or start and oven and finish with pan sear. Usually sprinkle on grey salt and a bit of spicy 'Montreal' spice mix. On a rare occasion will put a couple rosemary springs in the pan w/ butter like you like to do. More on the rare-to-medium-rare range.

A couple times a year will marinate a skirt steak in chimmichuri sauce and cook it on the grill.


----------



## jmgray (Jun 26, 2016)

I'm a real big fan beef of flap beef aka "sirloin tips" and ribeye for grilling. The fall I marinate in Italian dressing and soy sauce then spinkle with the salt pepper garlic and sriricha dry rub


----------



## brianh (Jun 26, 2016)

NY strip or ribeye, reverse sear with charcoal and oak, then sear in ripping hot skillet. Top with either butter or a compound butter. Oh man. 

Thanks for this... I'm on a diet.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Jun 26, 2016)

Have to say I love a great ribeye ... lots of different ways (already mentioned) but I also love flat iron & hanger steaks for their flavor & texture (these two cuts take well to marinades IMO but simple salt/pepper is great as well).

Thx for the thread now I gotta go get my BGE hot ... :bliss:


----------



## 99Limited (Jun 26, 2016)

I like to build a small fire on one side of my Weber grill and put in a couple of chunks of hickory wood. Stick a couple of 1.25" thick ribeyes on the other side and smoke them for 30 to 45 minutes. :bbq1:


----------



## panda (Jun 26, 2016)

Ribeye slow seared on cast iron. Or marinated grilled flat iron.


----------



## malexthekid (Jun 26, 2016)

Ribeye for me. Sometimes porterhouse but really depends what i have lying around.

Have done the last feelw sous vide for 3 hours at 54 the just seared with a little oil and butter.

My other method is Heston's med-rare (comes out rare if your steak isn't brought to room temp). Screaming hot pan. Put your steak in and then cook for 2.5 to 3 minutes. Turning the steak every 15 to 20 seconds.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jun 26, 2016)

i like a FAT NY strip steak.

i serve it family style, usually between 2-3 people. we dont eat much meat. 

sear it hard and fast, sit it up on it's edge on the fat side and finish it in a oven. rest it proper and slice it on the bias so it looks cool..fan it out and lay it out on a platter. then chopstick up pieces to eat with rice and veggies.

salt and pepper on the meat only.


----------



## ecchef (Jun 27, 2016)

Quick show of hands; season before or after searing?
All of my proteins come cryo. I found that unless we air dry the steaks for a day or two, 'before' seasoning allows the salt to draw out moisture and creates a weird mottled effect from the consequent steam produced when it hits the plancha. Yeah, we start from room temp.


----------



## thisisputt (Jun 27, 2016)

Before searing for me, personally


----------



## malexthekid (Jun 27, 2016)

I'm a before... i try to season it about half an hour before i cook it... key word there is try.


----------



## Mute-on (Jun 27, 2016)

Rib eye, cut a good 2 inches thick with a carbon Suji. Cook on BBQ turning every minute or so until nicely crusted. Rest for 10 minutes. Slice into 6-8mm strips across the grain. Pink from edge to edge if you get it right. 
Serve with quality Dijon moutarde. 
Birdy Num Num!!!!


----------



## MbBr (Jun 27, 2016)

I get good results with 3-4 cm thick faux fillets, dry aged for 5 weeks at least. I let them get to room temperature, sear them really hard then change pans to baste them on very low heat until medium rare. I season them after searing otherwise I think the pepper burns and becomes bitter. I only add salt after resting them so they keep every bit of moisture.
Extremely juicy, tender and full of flavour 

NB: I'm not a chef or even a decent home cook by any means, I just really like a good steak and I'm still trying new ways to do it


----------



## DamageInc (Jun 27, 2016)

I always season before. And after slicing if it is a thick cut


----------



## brianh (Jun 27, 2016)

I season thick cuts several hours before with salt and put on wire rack in the fridge.


----------



## Aleque (Jun 27, 2016)

While I obviously love a good NY steak, and most of the other cits mentioned, my new favorite to eat are flanken ribs. Essentially it's the ribs cut lengthwise. This cut is popular in Korea where they call it Kalbi. The marbling is fantastic on it and it's great for parties and get together. Depending on your butcher it's reasonably priced too.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jun 27, 2016)

season before.

salt plays a role in tenderizing. if the steak is fat,,i season waaay before.


----------



## CoqaVin (Jun 27, 2016)

can we talk about under rated cuts of meat?


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jun 27, 2016)

boomchakabowwow said:


> season before.
> 
> salt plays a role in tenderizing. if the steak is fat,,i season waaay before.



Interesting advice on salting steaks from Kenji at Serious Eats: http://www.seriouseats.com/2011/03/the-food-lab-more-tips-for-perfect-steaks.html


----------



## JMJones (Jun 27, 2016)

Since getting a sous vide a few years ago I have not bothered to order a steak at a restaurant. Souse vide to rare than sear in a hot cast iron pan until the smoke detectors in my kitchen go off and the wife and I are happy.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jun 29, 2016)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Interesting advice on salting steaks from Kenji at Serious Eats: http://www.seriouseats.com/2011/03/the-food-lab-more-tips-for-perfect-steaks.html



thanks..i liked reading that.


----------



## Chuckles (Jun 30, 2016)

I usually get sirloin when I am cooking at home. For the money it's my favorite. 

I ate at Peter Luger's the other night. Old school over-under broiler and it was really good. Made me miss cooking steaks.


----------



## cosworth (Jul 16, 2016)

Boneless short ribs (Prime or Wagyu) SV 55C (24 - 48 hours, depending on texture desired). I usually do a large batch seasoned with salt/pepper only, so I can have a choice of taste with sauces used to finish the steak or drizzle the end product with. I freeze the batch and they last at least a year in a freezer that can hold 0F/-18C with no discernible loss in taste.


----------

